
Introducing FBlock, AdBlocking for the New Facebook - mohamedmansour
https://medium.com/@mohamedmansour/introducing-fblock-adblocker-for-the-new-facebook-be7a2aac53e4#.y2t11msal
======
mohamedmansour
I read this, [http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-will-force-
advertising-...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-will-force-advertising-
on-ad-blocking-users-1470751204), and created "fBlock"

Hate these targeted advertisement.

------
mombul
Why would you (Facebook) go and advertise that you changed something that
crucial. It's like saying 'hey, I have $1000 in my pocket, bet ya can't take
em from me, my new pockets are pretty tight'. Eventually someone's going to
try. Had you said nothing...

~~~
mohamedmansour
I know ... Maybe they want to control the media before anyone else.

